# Worth Upgrading 1997 Merlin to Save Weight?



## rpm471 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a 1997 Merlin Extralight with components of that vintage- Campy Record 9 speed, Mavic Reflex rims, 3T Prima bar, quill stem, and Flite saddle. This is a great-riding and stable bike, but it weighs about 19 #.

Do you think that it pays to save and upgrade the platform (3.5 # frame and fork) with modern lightweight components, or should I just move up to a lighter frame, and sell the Merlin? Some possibilities to reduce weight be in the wheelset, gruppo, bar etc.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------

